# Print aura company



## Stitchdogtees (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi I'm Newton this site.
I am wondering if anyone here knows or has tried the print aura company?
Looking to start a t-shirt company 

Thanks in advance 
Gareth


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Gareth,

We have been around since 2011. Others are of course welcome to give feedback on their experiences but if you have specific questions let me know. You can always reach us at [email protected].

Glad to help.


----------

